# Mahlkonig Vario?



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am thinking of a new grinder to replace my Ascaso imini, which has been fine but the noise! any way I was considering a Vario, as it supposed to be quieter, and I could easily switch between settings, which would be useful any Vario users like to comment?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Mike

I love my Vario.

I bought it from vintagecigarman over a year ago and don't regret buying it at all.

It is easy to use, retains very little in the way of grinds, is easy to clean and can be adjusted as the burrs wear too.

The grinder is simple to switch between espresso and filter, with pretty good repeatability.

I have the portafilter holder as well as the bucket, and find that with most beans there is virtually no spill at all. Darker roasted beans seem to throw a little though.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for that Glenn, I have watched a lot of the video's on you tube, and it does look pretty good.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I really love mine too. Twelve months ago I would never have thought of spending that much on a grinder, but now I couldn't really imagine spending less. I had very high hopes for it and I was wary of high expectations, but it has ticked every box. Quiet, versatile, repeatable, little retention. It's the perfect grinder for my corner of the kitchen.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Another happy customer here! Has served me well with minimum fuss. Its taken care of all my espresso and brewed needs. Very little retention as Glenn said. Was definitely the right choice for me. Takes up hardly any room on the counter too


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

happy with mine too, no spill over whatsoever, and barely any grind retention either, repeatable switching between settings aswell, its a really good grinder IMO


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Many thanks brun, a difficult question but would you consider it relativley quiet, the the imini is LOUD to say the least!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Many thanks brun, a difficult question but would you consider it relativley quiet, the the imini is LOUD to say the least!


Mike - no experience of other grinders so can't commment on the relative noise levels, but given the job its doing, i wouldn't consider it excessivley noisey. With just the motor running (i.e no beans) there is just a gentle 'whirring' - with beans...see above.

I do echo the above comments - i love mine and recommnd it with the caveat that i don't have much to compare it do but it certainly does the job for me.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't know if this is any help, but the Vario that I had was loads quiter than my current Mini e. You could hold a conversation whilst it was running - which is more than you can say about the Mazzer.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Vintagecigarman - in order to get some negative feedback in this thread - why did you offload it to Glen?!? CHeers!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Well-documented in my other ramblings about grinders! I didn't like it's plasticky feel. The top burrs are difficult to extract for a proper cleaning. But above all, I didn't like the grid adjusters. I feel that they are too easy to accidentally shift out of adjustment and much prefer the rotating collars on the Mazzers etc. But, there again, I'm grinding solely for espresso.

In fairness, I preferred the Iberital MC2 that I had before it, but its appearance offended my wife!

One of my friends bought a Vario just after I got mine, and although he loves it dearly, the Micro adjustment lever is now falling downwards every time he grinds. I think that there is a fix for this, but can't locate the details of it.

I replaced the Vario with a Mini-e. I have a love-hate relationship with that, so maybe I'm just too hard to please with grinders. Currently (still) researching for its replacement with a Titan proportioned beast that will become my grinder-for-life (hopefully).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Mini-e is half the noise level compared to the MC2


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

mines not overly noisy, but then again ive not really heard many others

the first time i took out the top burrs i thought it was fiddly, but now i know which way to go and how stiff they are, its easy


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the post vintage - I think the thread needed a bit of balance!

Saying that, I'm looking to get a vario soon. Seems like the only option when you want a grinder for both espresso and filter.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought it for that reason Fran. It does the job well for me, I tend to have filter and espresso throughout the day. It could be better at the espresso end, some beans can't be ground fine enough. This is a problem I'm hoping to fix with recalibration however.

Basically, get something else if you're just grinding for espresso, but the Vario is good if you want one machine for both. All the timer buttons on the front are only useful if you're consistently using the same bean. If you have the work top space perhaps two grinders would be better. An Iberital MC2 for espresso and a Baratza Maestro for brewed? Would come to the same price of the Vario.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just about to place an order for the Vario from HasBean for £320 + £8 P&P.

I've been very happy with my Virtuoso but want the extra adjustment the Vario will offer.

Shame I decided to get one just as we've got a long bank holiday weekend with no postage. Grrrr.


----------



## robmx (Dec 20, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Basically, get something else if you're just grinding for espresso, but the Vario is good if you want one machine for both. All the timer buttons on the front are only useful if you're consistently using the same bean. If you have the work top space perhaps two grinders would be better. An Iberital MC2 for espresso and a Baratza Maestro for brewed? Would come to the same price of the Vario.


Just a note on the above, has anybody seen the Baratza Encore, it's replaced the Maestro and can, as far as I've read, grind for espresso, unlike the maestro before it.

Only cheap too at 120(ish) quid.

I was going to get one, but ended up satisfying another of my hobbies and buying a controller for my DJ set up instead :/


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

If you watch Gail & Cat's review of this on YouTube you can see that although it does grind fine enough you get what you pay for. It struggles and I doubt it would last. Certainly no match for the Vario. Maybe if you were on a tight budget?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> An Iberital MC2 for espresso and a Baratza Maestro for brewed? Would come to the same price of the Vario.


This would be a great combo. The Baratza has a new name now , Encor I think


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> I'm just about to place an order for the Vario from HasBean for £320 + £8 P&P.
> 
> I've been very happy with my Virtuoso but want the extra adjustment the Vario will offer.


hi chimpsinties - are you looking to sell your virtuoso? if so, i'd be very interested as i've been looking to buy one for a while now.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

reneb said:


> hi chimpsinties - are you looking to sell your virtuoso? if so, i'd be very interested as i've been looking to buy one for a while now.


Oh reneb, I've had it in the for sale section for about a month. Someone yesterday just told me they want it and it's getting delivered to them by my brother this weekend sorry. If it all falls through I'll let you know.

Typical, you lot are like buses


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

silly me, never even realised there was a for sale section on here - i should pay more attention









ah well, let me know if it falls through. in the meantime i'll keep looking.


----------



## robmx (Dec 20, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> If you watch Gail & Cat's review of this on YouTube you can see that although it does grind fine enough you get what you pay for. It struggles and I doubt it would last. Certainly no match for the Vario. Maybe if you were on a tight budget?


I most definitely am on a tight budget, I would have bought your Virtuoso and picked it up this weekend if I'd not seen you that you'd more or less sold it. Didn't have the confidence to buy the Encore so my money went elsewhere.

I'll watch that video when I get home, work's internet is on a "go slow" this afternoon....


----------



## Anth.Caffe.Ginevra.UK (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Mike,

We got one just before Christmas to use when we are out and about as it is so small and light.

To be honest we haven't really used it on the go very much but I can say that it performs very well.

Sometimes it jumps out of the grind setting it is in when just after I set it but that is the only negative thing I could say.

The guys at Mahlkoenig/La Spaziale UK are cool too if you ever need to deal with them.

Good luck with it!

Anthony.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I just put my order in with HasBean for a brand spanking new Vario. Can't wait! (but sadly I have to wait til wednesday til it's delivered







)


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

im sure you will love it, for reference im on macro setting 2 and on fresh beans usually the lower third to half way on the micro, as they age im now nearer the top of the micro


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Many thanks to all who responded, looks like a good choice, has anyone seen the grinder review on the Bella Barista site? Seems that the way that the Vario grinds can affect the coffee flavour, anyone care to comment?


----------

